# Concord 90 Plus Gas Furnace Problems



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Check the hose running to the pressure switch. And see if it, or the posts are clogged.
Check your vent pipe for obstructions. Check teh condensate drain trap to see if its clogged.


Take your wife an infant to either your parents place, or hers.


----------



## hdupuis (Nov 6, 2010)

*Same thing*

I have the same problem with the same furnace. The code does indicate that the pressure valve is open. The problem that I have root caused is the vent motor / fan assembly is not creating enough vacuum to trip the switch which allows the gas valve to flow gas to the firebox.

It appears that I need to change the vent motor assembly at a cost of $400.00. This motor is also making a high pitched squealing noise as it has a bad bearing. This may be related in my case, however it may not be the same in yours.

Make certain that the vacuum hose and insert to the vent motor are clear. This should at least rule out this issue if not repair your condition.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Try www.cshincorporated.com for prices.

Try http://www.fasco.com/pdf/pxx.pdf for matching up a motor by brand. (Substitute some numbers ie. 12 for the xx until you get to Concord. Takes some trial and error.)


----------



## hdupuis (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

